# stormy



## paigew (Sep 5, 2013)

A shot from last nights thunderstorm. 




21|365 [stormy clouds] by paige_w, on Flickr


----------



## Woodsman (Sep 5, 2013)

Nice


----------



## timor (Sep 5, 2013)

This picture has an interesting atmosphere, yet unfinished. It looks like stormy, but it doesn't feel like. Time just before the storm has a specific light, usually more contrasty, this shot looks like under exposed. Was it really stormy ?


----------



## paigew (Sep 6, 2013)

Thank you Woodsman  

@Timor, yes, it was really stormy. It doesn't rain often in central texas but when it does we get quite the show! This was a golden hour rainstorm and that photo was taken just before the sun set when there was still a little light peeking through the clouds.


----------



## cynicaster (Sep 6, 2013)

Love it--great job.


----------



## Tiller (Sep 6, 2013)

Nice one!


----------



## paigew (Sep 6, 2013)

cynicaster said:


> Love it--great job.





Tiller said:


> Nice one!



Thank you


----------



## Dinardy (Sep 6, 2013)

Good expression on kids face, nice work! 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## FanBoy (Sep 6, 2013)

There is much father/son appeal to the photo.


----------



## chris21908 (Sep 7, 2013)

Excellent lighting!


----------



## FreestyleOutdoors (Sep 7, 2013)

I really like the shot. Did you do anything special for the lighting on the cap and child's face?


----------



## paigew (Sep 8, 2013)

FreestyleOutdoors said:


> I really like the shot. Did you do anything special for the lighting on the cap and child's face?


Thank you! No I didn't do anything special with the light. Since the cap was white it reflected the light really well. And my son was facing the sun so his face was lit up.


----------



## manaheim (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah... that's very neat.  There is a LOT there.  I wish dad didn't have a ballcap on though.  And I keep wanting to play a bit with the crop.  Still... VERY nice.


----------



## paigew (Sep 8, 2013)

manaheim said:


> Yeah... that's very neat.  There is a LOT there.  I wish dad didn't have a ballcap on though.  And I keep wanting to play a bit with the crop.  Still... VERY nice.



Thank you! I wish he didn't have the ball cap either. But that was conditional for the photoshoot HA!


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Sep 8, 2013)

Awesomeness.


----------



## manaheim (Sep 8, 2013)

btw, really like your logo thingy.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Sep 8, 2013)

Paige, if you like photos like this, use wider lens.  The cloud will be even more awesome.  What lens was this?


----------



## paigew (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks Robin! All I have is a 50  but I'm currentlu saving for the 24-70 L


----------



## Gavjenks (Sep 8, 2013)

Epic photo!



> aige, if you like photos like this, use wider lens. The cloud will be even more awesome. What lens was this?


Unless you use a polarizer, in which case the clouds will start sucking with a wider lens.


----------



## snerd (Sep 8, 2013)

Wow, really cool capture! Nicely done!


----------



## amolitor (Sep 8, 2013)

That is well seen, as the kids say.

I keep feeling like the light area lower right isn't ideal, but I can't see why, so I have concluded that it's just fine as is.


----------



## terri (Sep 8, 2013)

Love it!


----------

